# Active Scorpion???



## Slick (Jul 28, 2009)

My emperor scorpion is not very active. He's in a 10~gal tank....Is there any way can make him more fun to watch? he stays in the same area all day till I leave. ps. I just started to pick him up. only once though. and not trying to force him to do any thing i just wana make sure he's happy and feels at home.   side note: I did my research before I bougt it. but the websites I found was a little help but not much.


----------



## Treynok (Jul 28, 2009)

What kind of scorpion do you have?
Maybe you could consider getting another species for a collection as opposed to looking for a way to "force" it to do something it wouldn't naturally do.  I started with an emperor and have gotten a few other kind, the temp and humidity it is kept at may affect its "activeness" can't really say much without knowing the species.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm gonna go with my gut here and guess you have a P. imperator. If i'm right please paypal me money to I_am_psychic@fakemail. com 

Some scorps are just happy not doing much...whatcha expect should of done a little bit of research before you bought it. But don't fear there is hope. There are a number of begginer scorpions that are very active I suggest C. vittatus, H. spinigerus (formally V. spinigerus so try both names).
-Eddy


----------



## Slick (Jul 28, 2009)

Treynok said:


> What kind of scorpion do you have?
> Maybe you could consider getting another species for a collection as opposed to looking for a way to "force" it to do something it wouldn't naturally do.  I started with an emperor and have gotten a few other kind, the temp and humidity it is kept at may affect its "activeness" can't really say much without knowing the species.


Emp. I fixed my writen


----------



## Treynok (Jul 28, 2009)

I have several Emperor scorpions and a few of them are active and a few are like "pet holes" something like C. vittatus are very nice to have as something more active because they can also be kept communally and are not a burrowing species, but if you want something "active" a scorpion may not be the pet your looking for.  Feeding time is about the most "active" you will see most scorpions and if they have a proper burrow then you might not see most of the feeding either as they will pull prey down into it.

If you do some research and are interested in some other species there is tons of info on these forums via the 'search' function.  Remember though that your emperor is considered to be one of the most docile species available and you may not want to handle some of the more active species you can find.  I handle my emperors from time to time myself when I deem it necessary and have some that are more temperamental than others but wouldn't recommend making a habit out of it as a drop is more often than not fatal to invertebrates.  So long as you stay low to the ground while handling it is not as dangerous to the scorpion, but there is still the matter of being stung.  I have never been and don't want to be stung by any of my scorpions even an emperor but accidents do happen and unnecessary handling does increase those risks.


----------



## Slick (Jul 28, 2009)

Treynok said:


> I have several Emperor scorpions and a few of them are active and a few are like "pet holes" something like C. vittatus are very nice to have as something more active because they can also be kept communally and are not a burrowing species, but if you want somethingFeeding time is about the most "active" ...he's not very active during feed either lol ..and no his white aint showin I dont understand but I like him all the same  hey where can get the scorpion you mentioned .I m keeping


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 28, 2009)

check out the classified section of the forum


----------



## Slick (Jul 28, 2009)

So where can I get these scorpions? thx


----------



## Slick (Jul 28, 2009)

Is there a real place I can go to buy scorpion's.


----------



## Treynok (Jul 28, 2009)

I got most of mine from either a lps which there's not much option there, or here on arachnoboards from classifieds section, most people on here are reputable sellers and you can check to see what kind of experiences other people have had with the sellers.  You will also find that if you buy a few scorpions at once it is cheaper than buying them locally at times (if you can even find them locally)

lps = local pet store


----------



## Sunset (Jul 28, 2009)

emperor scorpion don't really move around, hes probably fine you just don't see him moving around because he moves around at night like most scorpions.


----------



## signinsimple (Jul 28, 2009)

*Light shifting*

Have you tried shifting the timing of your cage lighting so it is "nighttime" for the scorpion when you are home?  If not, I suggest you do that.  It's easy, just change the timer so the red light turns on a little bit before you get home and the scorp will be at it's most active when you are there to see it (if you dont have a timer just turn the white light off and red light on when you get home).  If the cage is in your room though, you have to be willing to endure the white light on while youa re sleeping.


----------



## Slick (Jul 28, 2009)

*Light is bad*

From every thing I've been studying. Uv light stress the scorpion out which could lead to death  But is that was some awsome advice.


----------



## Aztek (Jul 28, 2009)

Any desert scorpion with heat would be active.
Androctonus specie is a good one.

Hadrurus

Vaejovis


----------



## saxman146 (Jul 28, 2009)

:clap: I have heard and am still hearing that Buthacus Leptochelys is a mighty fine specimen. I have never had this Sp. before however.

The only specimens I have dealt with are.....

Deathstalkers = pet hole

Any Pandinus= I hate this whole family of scorp. :clap: Good job crushing, Betty. I will bring you another thing to mash tomorrow. J/K I guess they serve their purpose though. Maybe mine was retarded but I remember tieing floss around a crickets leg and fishing him in front of one of the scorps so he would eat it. Omg, so retarded. He would not eat them by himself. IDK?

Andronctonus Australis= Kept them hot, didn't do a lot. Except for mating.

Parabuthus Schlechteri= Stunning to look at, doesn't eat that much and digs every night.

Parabuthus Villosus= Love him the most cuz he is diurnal like me. 

Parabuthus Transvaalicus= If kept hot, was very active on most nights and would actively hunt prey down.


----------



## Aztek (Jul 28, 2009)

Damn, your scorpions are lazy.


----------



## anikaisbff (Jul 28, 2009)

wow maybbe hes lonley u should breed hin
m


----------



## signinsimple (Jul 28, 2009)

Slick said:


> From every thing I've been studying. Uv light stress the scorpion out which could lead to death  But is that was some awsome advice.


Not UV light.  Regular white light bulbs (or the special pet store kind) and infrared or cheap/regular red light bulbs (the cheap red light bulbs work, but the infrared give the tank more heat..which leads to a more active scorp).

Scorpions ignore red light as if it were not there and it were pitch black out.  Not sure if they percieve it and dont care or if they just cant see that spectrum, but they behave as if they can't see it.  Your scorpion will be most active under that lighting (assuming the room itself doesnt have bright lights on), so you'll want to have most of your viewing time under red light.


----------



## Slick (Jul 28, 2009)

*On all day?*

I have a red ifd on all day. and sometimes I turn it off to decrease heat. 85 is what I keep it at I'll post some pics when I get  to a computer. then you all will see.


----------



## alacran619 (Jul 29, 2009)

Both my Emperor and B Jacksoni are lethargic most of the day.  What they do at night might be another story.


----------



## jasen&crystal (Jul 29, 2009)

i would recomend hoffimus spinigerus


----------



## Treynok (Jul 29, 2009)

You guys are all recommending great species but I would not recommend a species above 2/5 on the venom scale to someone newer too the hobby. 

Really though if your careful and positive you can provide an escape-proof enclosure any scorpion could make the perfect companion.  Just remember to always show them the respect they deserve.


----------



## Slick (Aug 9, 2009)

*myspace pics*

alright I dont think Iam going to make it to a computer so if you like you can see slick at my space myspace/megaspawn88 or pm me ok theres photos of him in my mobile photos


----------



## drummindan2007 (Aug 9, 2009)

Aztek said:


> Damn, your scorpions are lazy.


hahaha exactly what I was thinking!


It's a scorpion bro. They hide, they eat, they die. :wall:


----------



## CheckThrust (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd say go for a group of C. sculpturatus. The 25+ that I have are somewhat active during the day. At night however, the whole tank comes alive. 

They are relatively small scorpions that are extremely easy to care for. I keep mine in a 5.5 gallon cage with a locking top. I've got a piece of driftwood propped up in the tank with ~.5" of coco fiber for substrate. They are "communal" scorpions that tend to pile on top of one another. Mine breed like crazy. 

Now I know that some people are going to say that C. sculp's are too hot for beginners, but if you use a small amount of common sense and don't give the scorps the opportunity to tag you, then venom potency should not be a factor.


----------



## writh (Aug 9, 2009)

My emps are usually in their burrows but every once in a while they come out and I turn on their black light so I can see them glow


----------



## Finntroll86 (Aug 10, 2009)

Also correct me if I am wrong but a highly active P. Imperator (ie. constantly moving, no stopping) would mean it is overheated? which if that is the case it can lead to harming the scorp. I know this isn't the case but since they are major burrowers and nocturnal to boot you wont see them much during the day. Mine usually sit just at the precipice of the den with claws outstretched waiting to ambush, but also they come out at night a lot or when they are cold and need to warm up by the light.


----------



## pandinus (Aug 11, 2009)

in most cases with some notable exceptions if you want an active pet that is out and doing stuff a lot then a scorpion is probably not a very good pet for you. the majority are rather placid for most of the time and even the most active are usually only out and about for a short period at twilight.


John


----------

